# Whirligig videos



## scrimper (5 Oct 2017)

Some time ago a few folks here were asking about whirligigs, Being someone who likes making them decided to do some videos on how to make them.
I have completed 2 videos so far if anyone is interested

The first is an introduction to whirligigs https://youtu.be/3FfDOvw-neA

The second covers making the propellers https://youtu.be/w9K4JqVCZl8

Video No three Bases and sails https://youtu.be/Wx-RkPfdsls

Any comments good or bad would be much appreciated. 

(In case anyone is wondering I do use a scrollsaw in the making of them and this will be featured in one of the later videos) 

Thanks in advance to anyone who watches the videos.

John


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Oct 2017)

Just watched the first video, I think it's absolutely fantastic!!!!
I bought a whirlijig book ages ago and never got round to reading or trying making one.
The way you use the chocolate blocks and plug innards are very clever- kind of high precision with readily available bits and bobs.
Thanks very much [WINKING FACE]
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Oct 2017)

The real McCoy propeller is awesome ! Really enjoyed watching both of those. Just need some meccano wheels now.
Cheers
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inoffthered (5 Oct 2017)

Watched and subscribed, keep up the good work.


----------



## Claymore (5 Oct 2017)

Great videos John and great to see ya back on here!
Cheers
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (5 Oct 2017)

Brilliant brilliant brilliant. 

I love making whirligigs but hate doing the propellers. You've given me some good ideas there.

Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Claymore (5 Oct 2017)

Thought you would like them Naz! agree about the propellers too that has always put me off making them but might give one a go.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## scrimper (6 Oct 2017)

You are all very kind. I always dread putting these videos up on Youtube fearing that people will think them awful, but I so much like helping others make things.
I don't rehearse or anything I just get the 'props' together stand by the camera for about 30 mins before having the courage to turn it on, then just jabber on according to whatever comes in to my head.

Problem is knowing what to cover and what to leave out, for example as I explain some things I am thinking "the viewer' probably knows all this anyway! on the other hand some people may not and require extra instructions. If I go into every detail people with experience will get fed up watching whilst if I give less info some will say "He didn't explain that very well". I am also mindful of making the videos too long. On the Propeller video I had planned to show how to mark out the wooden hub and show it being cut out but reasoned that most people probably know how to do both?

People get fed up if the video is too long and it does take me ages to upload to Youtube, if I compress them a lot the quality is very poor, my propeller footage was 123Mb but after joining a 14 second clip to the front and adding the titles using Movie Maker the re-rendered footage ready to upload was 316Mb.

Any suggestions as to how to improve this would be much appreciated. I have got other video editing programme but they have a steep learning curve to use whereas Movie maker is easy. 
I have used Freemake video converter to reduce the file size but the quality suffers a lot.

Edit added text. I have just discovered a freeware programme called Handbrake https://handbrake.fr/ which is an excellent compression programme reduced my 316Mb down to 100Mb on a moderate setting.


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Oct 2017)

scrimper":2hocp7cz said:


> Any suggestions as to how to improve this would be much appreciated.


The first thing that springs to mind is where's video number 3 ? - just kidding :lol: 
I like them as they are- relaxed, well explained and easy to underetand. I enjoyed seeing the finished whirlijigs working so I hope to see a little more of the different types.
Cheers
Coley 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## scrimper (6 Oct 2017)

I am thinking about doing video number 3 this afternoon, but it's the day my daughter and grandson no 1 visits so I may not get it done!

FWIW Video number 3 will cover the base or platform of the device also the tail/sail/rudder, whatever you wish to call it.


----------



## donwatson (9 Oct 2017)

Enjoyed the videos very much and certainly they gave me ideas for future projects.
Can't wait for video 3

take care
Don W


----------



## scrimper (9 Oct 2017)

donwatson":1yssia2u said:


> Enjoyed the videos very much and certainly they gave me ideas for future projects.
> Can't wait for video 3
> 
> take care
> Don W



Wait no more, it is now up and running. https://youtu.be/Wx-RkPfdsls

Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Oct 2017)

Love that 'Forever Grinding' one at the start. I never got around to painting mine.


----------



## NazNomad (25 Oct 2017)

Thinking about linkages and gear-trains and thought I'd try some urethane belting to drive whirligigs. My thinking being that it's easier to produce a small pulley (piece of dowel with a groove round it) than some of the other methods of transferring motion.

Just wondering if you'd ever used it?


----------



## dynax (27 Oct 2017)

very informative thanks John,


----------



## NazNomad (27 Nov 2017)

:-D


----------

